# [RUMOR] Elite Beat Agents 2



## CockroachMan (Nov 1, 2008)

Apparently, Nintendo UK press site is listing Elite Beat Agents 2:







No release date or confirmation of the thing yet.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But, wouldn't be the first time that a information about a upcoming game leaks like this (something similar happened to The Conduit this week). Let's hope it's true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




source: http://gonintendo.com/?p=61487


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 1, 2008)

Finaly a good game announced


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Nov 1, 2008)

i'll need to get one of them peel off protectors before i think about playin eba or this


----------



## Twiggy12 (Nov 1, 2008)

well if you have beaten eba 1 you would already know they where making one since it says to be continued


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 1, 2008)

I better get some new screen protectors and clean new styli!

I hope for the good songlist!


----------



## science (Nov 1, 2008)

Better have better songs than the first one.


----------



## Midna (Nov 1, 2008)

Actually, EBA is mainly tapping, and unless you stab the stylus through the screen, you won't be doing much damage. Now Phantom Hourglass, that's another matter.


----------



## Law (Nov 1, 2008)

midna25 said:
			
		

> Actually, EBA is mainly tapping, and unless you stab the stylus through the screen, you won't be doing much damage. Now Phantom Hourglass, that's another matter.



Not to mention you could always use a q-tip (Which is what I'm going to do, since I do have a few scratches on my screen from the first game ):< )


----------



## da_head (Nov 1, 2008)

u guys should play the japenese ones esp if u like j pop. but yeah can't wait for this ^^


----------



## science (Nov 2, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> midna25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is not a good idea


----------



## Jax (Nov 2, 2008)

Finally!

I've been waiting for a sequel for years!


----------



## MAD_BOY (Nov 2, 2008)

Twiggy12 said:
			
		

> well if you have beaten eba 1 you would already know they where making one since it says to be continued
> Actually, that only happens when you didn't complete all songs on all difficulties. IIRC
> 
> QUOTE(da_head @ Nov 2 2008, 01:48 AM) u guys should play the japenese ones esp if u like j pop. but yeah can't wait for this ^^


I tried them both, but didn't like the tracklist as much as EBA. Then again, I'm not a big fan of J-pop.


I really hope this is true, been waiting for a EBA sequel.
Also, to anyone who likes EBA...You should give Looney Tunes: Cartoon Conductra a shot. It's similar to EBA, except you slide instead of tap.


----------



## War (Nov 2, 2008)

I'd be surprised if they DIDN'T make a second one. The first one was really popular here. 

I'm not super excited about it, but I'll play it as long as an auto-spin cheat gets released


----------



## Kaos (Nov 2, 2008)

As long as they keep the difficulty I'm happy. 

EBA's HARD ROCK! mode was one of the hardest things I have ever completed, and I loved it.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 2, 2008)

Awesome! It better have better songs! One just can't get enough of EBA and Ouendan!


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 2, 2008)

Best news ever if the rumour is true!


----------



## Jordan10la (Nov 2, 2008)

I hope this is true, I loved the first one.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 2, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Finaly a good game announced


I was loping hope in the DS since every game lately has something to do with animals, fashion, imagine or Disney.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 2, 2008)

as long as no lame rap or anything, it'll be cool!

how about 80's edition?!?!?!


----------



## pieman202 (Nov 2, 2008)

if you really like this game a lot you could get osu! for the computer its pretty fun and people make their own custom songs and stuff ^^


----------



## alex (Nov 2, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> as long as no lame rap or anything, it'll be cool!
> 
> how about 80's edition?!?!?!


lol EBA Aerosmith 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This is kinda obvious at the end, To Be Continued...

I wish there was Wi-Fi play though.


----------



## callmebob (Nov 2, 2008)

Can´t get here soon enough! 

This is the one game that truly scratched the living hell out of my touch screen. Phantom Hourglass was a joke in that department. 

And what do you mean "Auto Spin Cheat"?? Damn, that would´ve saved me a lot of scratches on the touch screen!

EBA is a game that needs WEEKLY DLC!!!! MORE!!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 2, 2008)

pieman202 said:
			
		

> if you really like this game a lot you could get osu! for the computer its pretty fun and people make their own custom songs and stuff ^^



Yes... but Elite Beat Agents makes Osu! look really shit. If this rumor is true... Nintendo has made a lot of happy customers^^


----------



## Gian (Nov 2, 2008)

pieman202 said:
			
		

> if you really like this game a lot you could get osu! for the computer its pretty fun and people make their own custom songs and stuff ^^



I tried it.
It's just not the same. (Even if I was using a tablet)
Real excited for this, but still hoping for Ouendan 3.


----------



## bugboy181 (Nov 2, 2008)

EBA is the best game Ever!....if they made a sequel I am SO PSYCHED


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Nov 2, 2008)

yea a sequel would be awesome
the jap games were ok, but i didnt know the songs already so it wasnt as fun


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Nov 2, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> pieman202 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh no. Osu2 is a harder, and better game overall. If you're talking about the Original Osu, I agree. But Osu 2 makes EBA look like shit.


----------



## alex (Nov 2, 2008)

Tropicana said:
			
		

> Hehe Moo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was talking about Osu!(computer game)


----------



## DarkLG (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm going to get this game when it's out!


----------



## da_head (Nov 2, 2008)

yeah the computer one SOUNDS awesome in theory (thousands of songs to play!) but in reality, its not that fun. mouse just isn't the same. if someone managed to port it for ds, i would probably die from pleasure.


----------



## ZXP (Nov 2, 2008)

I really hope this is true! I love the whole Ouendan/EBA series!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 2, 2008)

I think they should have more songs and yes, BETTER SONGS thats why peole chose Ouendan.

Anyway, they should have new designs for  the EBA. 

No inspirations.


----------



## loony747 (Nov 2, 2008)

I wonder what will be the "sad song" here/ : (

BTW, did Ouendan 2 have a sad song? I only have O1 and EBA


----------



## DanTheManMS (Nov 2, 2008)

I hope this is true.  From my understanding, lackluster sales made the developers skeptical of a sequal outside of Japan, so this would be excellent news if confirmed.


----------



## sdnoob (Nov 2, 2008)

sounds awesome. Hopefully it does come out. I was never really good at the game, but its definitely fun.


----------



## DrHectic (Nov 2, 2008)

loony747 said:
			
		

> I wonder what will be the "sad song" here/ : (
> 
> BTW, did Ouendan 2 have a sad song? I only have O1 and EBA



If I remember correctly it did, and it was about a girl who really looked up to her older sister who was a figure skater. One day her older sister gets killed in a car crash so she trains really hard and wins some figure skating competition for her sister... something like that I can't read japanese

Either way a new EBA is good news!


----------



## thedicemaster (Nov 2, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> yeah the computer one SOUNDS awesome in theory (thousands of songs to play!) but in reality, its not that fun. mouse just isn't the same. if someone managed to port it for ds, i would probably die from pleasure.


OSU! plays great if you use the DS as a controller with DS2win.
as long as you use a stable network connection.(and not a school network with 100 students torrenting/watching youtube at the same time)


----------



## pasc (Nov 2, 2008)

DrHectic said:
			
		

> loony747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for me she looked like her friend ?


----------



## yuyuyup (Nov 2, 2008)

Took them long enough, I already want to slit my wrists cause you KNOW there's gonna be a really damn depressing song


----------



## Jax (Nov 2, 2008)

loony747 said:
			
		

> I wonder what will be the "sad song" here/ : (
> 
> BTW, did Ouendan 2 have a sad song? I only have O1 and EBA



EBA 2 sad song:


----------



## Trolly (Nov 2, 2008)

I buggered up my first DS' touch screen doing this. Now my new DS Lite's touch screen is off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
I sincerely hope I can survive through EBA 2 without having to tap the extreme left of my screen, because it doesn't pick anything up there.

Still, EBA 2! Best news in ages if it is actually real!



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> OSU! plays great if you use the DS as a controller with DS2win.








 You can do that?! Awesome!


----------



## Seven (Nov 2, 2008)

MAD_BOY said:
			
		

> I tried them both, but *didn't like the tracklist as much as EBA*. Then again, I'm not a big fan of J-pop.


Honestly, you remind me of the boy in this comic.


Spoiler


----------



## OmerMe (Nov 2, 2008)

I hope it's true, I LOVE EBA o:


----------



## omegableach (Nov 2, 2008)

Sounds Great, would love to have EBA2, they should add wifi for getting new songs and stuff


----------



## Priss (Nov 2, 2008)

EBA Final Stage on insane
At first I didn't know what EBA was...
Youtube'd it and after seeing him/her play... Not sure I want to put my hands on it


----------



## Trolly (Nov 2, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Not sure I want to put my hands on it


It's one of the best games on the DS, if not the best. You MUST play it aha.


----------



## Seven (Nov 2, 2008)

Priss said:
			
		

> EBA Final Stage on insane
> At first I didn't know what EBA was...
> Youtube'd it and after seeing him/her play... Not sure I want to put my hands on it


Once you get into it you probably can't get out until you get an S on that level.

It gives a very refreshing sort of accomplishment once you do, so do try it.


----------



## Priss (Nov 2, 2008)

Seven said:
			
		

> Priss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should I be playing the (J) version? (which I can't find...)


----------



## Seven (Nov 2, 2008)

Priss said:
			
		

> Seven said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Err. EBA is pretty much the "Americanized" transformation of Ouendan into everywhere else that's not Japan. So therefore there really isn't a need to look for a (J) version.

If you're looking for the same game but awesome manly cheerleaders, you're looking for Ouendan and Ouendan 2.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Nov 2, 2008)

Awesome if it's true, I'd much rather have a Ouendan 3, but hey, I'll take everything!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 2, 2008)

Another game with gay songs... Elite beat was gay...


----------



## Trolly (Nov 2, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Another game with gay songs... Elite beat was gay...


Only this smiley can explain how I feel right now:


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 2, 2008)

Trolly said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im not saying ouendan is gay. The us version is gay.


----------



## FaRReR (Nov 2, 2008)

Trolly said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Legions of fanboys are going to storm your house and kill you.


Including me.


----------



## da_head (Nov 2, 2008)

thedicemaster said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hm interesting, does that work well?


----------



## thedicemaster (Nov 2, 2008)

_*snip_


and da_head, it work better than with a mouse(unless your network lags all the time)


----------



## Midna (Nov 2, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> Another game with gay songs... Elite beat was gay...


----------



## Seven (Nov 3, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> Another game with gay songs... Elite beat was gay...


Until you can do this, your opinion is invalid.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 3, 2008)

_*snip_

Well i would play that note but i dont like the music sorry. Maybe ill play ready steady go...Better song by L`arc en ciel not fma.


----------



## JPH (Nov 3, 2008)

Yeah buddy, about time!
EBA is one of the best DS games there is and another sequel sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Seven (Nov 3, 2008)

READY STEADY GO! was an equally enjoyable level, but not as much as the final level of Ouendan 2. Out of all the three, Ouendan's final was top tier, but with Ouendan 1's song, it was just HOLYCRAP TAP TAP TAP EVERY SINGLE MARKER. It reminded me of COUNTDOWN a little too much, and it tired the hell out of me more than it was difficult. 

JJF and Ouendan 2's final were more difficult and more easily accessible; you could actually skip the opening scene. Now Ouendan 1, that took me a good two tries to get an S. The beat isn't tricky at all. It's just the mapping of it that made my wrist tired after a while.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 3, 2008)

Well i prefer ouendan music over eba music is all that im saying. I m not saying the game is gay.


			
				ENDscape said:
			
		

> Trolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DanTheManMS (Nov 3, 2008)

Priss said:
			
		

> EBA Final Stage on insane
> At first I didn't know what EBA was...
> Youtube'd it and after seeing him/her play... Not sure I want to put my hands on it


It's highly addicting.  So much that my own score on that level is higher than the one in that video (but just under the score in the video Seven posted).  

Give it a shot at least.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 3, 2008)

_*snip_

Yeh. People you cant judge a rhythm game on their songs, but on their gameplay. 

But Quendan ftw


----------



## SpaceJump (Nov 3, 2008)

Hopefully this is true. I'd love some new Ouendan/EBA!


----------



## Priss (Nov 3, 2008)

I finally gave EBA a shot...
On the easiest difficulty, I got 1 B in total and 
I can't pass part2-(section3) on the final song.

So I started playing the second difficulty and Ouendan1-2...(which I actualy died on a coupld songs so far) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am going to grow gray hair on this one.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 3, 2008)

THE AGENTS ARE.........GO!!!!












(Again)


----------



## nephdj (Nov 3, 2008)

EBA2 sad song could be "want you back" by take that...
I mean it was in donkey konga


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 4, 2008)

DrHectic said:
			
		

> Either way a new EBA is good news!


----------



## FaRReR (Nov 5, 2008)

agentgamma said:
			
		

> DrHectic said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Either way a new EBA is good news!


QFT.


----------



## DrCaptainHarlock (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh my god I hope this is real if Nintendo officially announces EBA 2 I will go in and go in and go in and go in just like the U.S. Marshall and his three daughters and pre-order five copies of it fuck punctuation oh my god I hope they put Don't Stop Me Now by Queen in EBA 2 that would be great I'm just like Freddie Merdcurry


----------



## Mod Chip Monster (Nov 26, 2008)

I'll be buying it if it comes out.


----------

